# [V] PCGames Zeitschriften



## Skyte02 (12. April 2009)

Erst einmal frohe Ostern alle miteinander,

ich biete hier meine gesamte PCGames Zeitschriftensammlung an.

Meine Sammlung umfasst alle Ausagaben von 1/2004 bis 8/2008 (Die Ausgabe 11/2004 ist mir jedoch abhanden gekommen, jedoch bekommt der Käufer das PCGames Sonderheft "PC-Spiele Einkaufsführer 2004" als Ersatz). Die Zeitschriften werden soweit wie möglich mit CD's/DVD's verschickt.

Der Versand erfolgt Stückweise:
  -1 Teil: Paket von ca. 20kg Gewicht mit einem Porto von 9,90€
  -2 Teil: Ein Päckchen von ca. 2kg Gewicht mit einem Porto von 3,90€

Der Preis setzt sich wie folgt zusammen:  

44 Zeitschriften, ~0,57€ pro Zeitschrift=25€

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::orto 1er Teil=9,90€

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::orto 2er Teil=3,90€
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: ________________

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::=38,80€

Der Preis pro Zeitschrift ist noch verhandelbar, doch sollte er sich noch in einem realistischen Bereich bewegen.

Ihr könnt per Vorkasse oder auf Nachname (+ 2-3€ Nachnamegebühr) zahlen, oder wenn ihr möchtet könnt ihr euch die Zeitschriften auch abholen, dann entfällt das Porto.

Fotos der kompletten Sammlung gibts auf Anfrage.

Einzelne Ausgaben werden nicht verschickt, nur die komplette Sammlung.


----------



## Skyte02 (16. April 2009)

push

Die Ware befindet sich in einem Top Zustand !


----------



## noxious (24. April 2009)

Ich will dir nicht das Geschäft versauen, aber:
- du willst alte Zeitungen loswerden
- du willst Geld für die Zeitungen
- andere sind ihre PCG-Ausgaben hier bzw. bei ebay nicht losgeworden, obwohl sie nur die Versandkosten haben wollten

Du solltest dir also nicht allzugroße Hoffnungen machen, dass jemand auf dein Angebot eingeht.


----------

